# Scope Mount for a Standard Mark III?



## kodiak73 (Jul 26, 2009)

I picked up a Ruger Mark III a few months back. This was my first pistol, so I wanted to go cheap to make sure that I would get into it.....Well, I am hooked!!! Now I want to move to the next level. I like shooting open sites, but shot my friends buckmaster w/ a scope this weekend. My question is whether or not there is a scope mount available for the Mark III. It is the model w/ the 4" tapered barrel. I realize now that I should have spent the extra money and got the bull barrel instead. So am I going to need to get a different gun, or barrel to be able to shoot a scope, or do they make it for my model and am I just not seeing it? Thanks for you help in advance!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Does your Ruger have the tiny little screws/holes in the top of the receiver tube? If so, you should be able to just buy the scope base from Ruger, or any other manufacturer that makes a base that fits the Ruger factory hole pattern.

No holes, it gets a little harder. You can still buy the base from Ruger, but you'll have to take it to a gunsmith and have them drill and tap the holes to match the base. I'd guess $50-$60 bucks, minimum.


----------



## kodiak73 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info DJ. I do not have the pre drilled holes on the top. I may end up getting a second gun so the wife can shoot too. Do you know whether the fixed sights can be replaced with an adjustable fiber sight?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You might look around and see if anyone makes a grip panel scope mount for this model. These are metal plates that mount under a grip panel, and extend up and over the top of the receiver, ending in a flat plate scope mount. I've not ever had to search for one, so I don't know if they are made for the MKIII, but there's a lot of them out there. This would be the simplest way to mount a scope on the pistol you already have.

That being said, I think you will surely be better off by buying a 2nd pistol. One - because the wifey needs one of her own too, and two -- you can't have too many handguns.

BTW, since you already have a Ruger, you might also look at some other alternatives. The Beretta Neos and S&W 22A both come with built-in scope mounts. Basic models for both can often be found under $250.

If your sights are mounted in a dovetail or are simply screwed on, then they can be replaced.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

kodiak73 said:


> Thanks for the info DJ. I do not have the pre drilled holes on the top. I may end up getting a second gun so the wife can shoot too. Do you know whether the fixed sights can be replaced with an adjustable fiber sight?


Sorry, I know of no fiber-type sights for the fixed-sight Ruger .22 pistols.

Phil had a good idea, above. Here is a link to an Aimtech grip mount for the older Ruger MK-I and MK-II pistols; the Brownell's tech support folks (the website offering the mount for sale) could probably tell you if it would work on a MK-III like yours:

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=377/pid=61/sku/Black__fits_Ruger_Mk_I___Mk_II

Kinda ugly, but functional.


----------

